# DIY Lighting



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been thinking of making a light fixture for awhile now to save money..there's lots of sites on how to make the fixtures from wood and use cfl lights etc. So for those of you planning to make one..don't, haha. I just dropped by ReStores on Douglas Rd. (There's a van location too) and they have cheap light fixtures that come with ballasts. If the ballasts don't work, you can return them. The money you spend is also donated to Habitat for Humanity. The fixtures in the pic were bought for $10 and $7.50. The $10 holds 2 tubes and the $7.50 holds one. They're both 4ft long (I trimmed one down to fit 36" tubes). There's no tax btw. I also picked up some T8's for $1 each. Yeah they're not fancy and all but it's cheaper than making your own from scratch, considering a ballast already costs $10. So hopefully this helps somebody out there.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Haha. If look is not important and NO is all you want. New fixtures are around $25 for a double T8 or T5 at HomeDepot and Princess auto with electronic ballasts.

Good helping out Habitat for Humanity !!


----------

